# York and surrounding area



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have decided to tour round York and that part of Yorkshire on Sunday till Thursday--Tony wants to do a spot of fishing and we would like to visit the coast

any suggestions of small sites that are not expensive round that area--and even wildcamping suggestions as we dont want to stay on one site the whole time we want to alternate

We love York so if anyone knows of a site with a bus stop nearby to get us into York as I know parking is bad there

I just hope the weather picks up its flaming cold here and looks like its going to throw it down--again--   


Anne


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is a CC site,Riverside? within walking distance of York centre,people have often turned up on the off-chance and been given a pitch. If you are down near Mkt Weighton,there is a CL to die for in Everingham,peacefull,dog walks on the farmland,lovely people own it,and at M/Weighton nearby is a house and gardens (Lilly ponds/museum/cafe ) free parking,its near a supermarket as well.
Please don't tell anyone else about the CL though,let it be our secret!!. Have fun in Gods own county.
Jented.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It is quite a trek to the coast from York but there is a Pub, Ship Inn at Sewerby which has lovely food and is quite on the sea from near Bridlington - we go there quite often.

The Landlord is called Charlie and welcomes motorhomers.

Around York there are quite a few CL's but you need to be near the park and ride ones - The Designer Outlet has a park and ride and I think there is a CL nearby.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

01904 653163 Manor Farm its opposite the racecourse you can walk or cycle in or theres a bus just outside. It was a CL but got too big its really nice and clean. The mans name is Chris hes an old woman really the way he fusses about but a nice man all the same you will have to book.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

York has a brilliant Park and Ride, all situated at various points around the outer ring road. Most buses are every 10 mins, and if you have a bus pass it costs nothing. I always park at the Designer Outlet on the A19 (South) junction, no height barriers.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There are always several C&CC holiday rallies around York at this time of year. Often one at Bishopton, which is an easy walk into York.
Gerry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We have stayed at Bleak House Farm just outside york. It's a very handy site for getting into the town centre as there is a bus stop right at the end of the lane a few hundred metres away.  About 15 mins to York. You could also cycle in as its not far at all.

steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> There are always several C&CC holiday rallies around York at this time of year. Often one at Bishopton, which is an easy walk into York.
> Gerry


.......and often one at Clifton Cricket and Rugby Club. A 30 minute stroll by the river into the centre of town.

JohnW


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

If you want a couple of days at the coast try Hooks House Farm at Robin Hoods Bay tel. 01947 880383.
It has the most spectacular view of the Bay....I promise you will love it  !
It is about a 15minute walk down into the village which is all quaint little cottages and there are three nice pubs which are dog friendly.
The beach still allows dogs on even in summer,if you go to Whitby/Scarborough/Filey/Bridlington dogs are not allowed on the beach now until October.
The walk back to the site is a steep hill but it is worth it and there is a fantastic fish and chip shop in the village!
The family are lovely and will go out of their way to help you pitch and provide ramps to make sure you are level.
There are some hardstanding pitches but the grass pitches are quite well drained so you should be ok.
The lady who runs the site is called Jill,you will have to book as it is quite popular but very peaceful.

Val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hooks House*

Just like to add I too am a fan of Hooks House Farm.

Russell


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi,

Naburn Lock, south of York, bus stop outside the entrance [15min trip] river taxi to centre of city, coarse fishing.
See <HERE>

Regards,

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The site the C&CC club use for their rallies is at Bishopsthorpe, an easy cycle ride into York and in other direction to Selby, all tarmacked and mainly flat. It is also a 5 van site not just rally field.

For on the coast there is a small site right on the side of the beach at Fraisthorpe, were you can walk along waters edge to Bridlington. 

If you check out campsite maps for wild camping you will find a lay-by marked between Driffield and Bridlington, we stay there all the time and love it. It is next to the village of Harpham (I was born there) and for meals out in the area try Kilham pub, Foston or Harpham all do lovely meals. 

Depending on when you go C&CC do rallies at Wilsthorpe and Fraisthorpe both walking distance to Bridlington, they have their THS's in both places over the summer. 

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thank You everyone, I have taken note of all your suggestions and will be looking on the net to see which will be best for us--we can only go till Thursday so have decided to stay near York and maybe give the coast a miss this time

another site that has been reccomended to us is Westerley Lake caravan park with fishing on site--which will please Tony--anyone stayed here ?? i think its £18 per night but as we will only be staying a couple would be okay--

I believe there is a bus stop a couple of minutes walk away and the bus takes you straight into the centre of York.

We may visit the coast in September when we will have more time, 


Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, sorry the reply is a bit late but thank you to everyone who replied, we ended up at Moorside caravan park at Strensall, its lovely and clean and we have been there last year, I just fancied a change

The fishing is good and you can only fish if you are staying on the park, the people that run it are lovely and very helpful and friendly as are the regulars that stay there

All in all we had a fab time    

Anne


----------

